# My dog's coat won't shiiiiiiiineeee :curse:.



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My all white dog's coat will not get shiny for . I have tried everything. He eats good food and takes supplements for his coat. Is it that the white parts of a pit never shine? I have noticed that shinny pits are most likely dark colors. Can anyone give me second op?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I don't know. My sons all white dog River shines. My son brushes River three times a week and he eats Dick Van Patten rolled food plus he gets one egg a week and we are out right now but he also gets one teaspoon of Virgin Coconut Oil three times a week.

My son also likes to bathe River so I buy all natural shampoo.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a pretty shiny white pup. Although I can't think of any reasons why yours wouldn't be nice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

have you given him fish oil? how often do you bathe him and what kind of shampoo do you use?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I have given him fish oil, one gel cap of 1000 mg with every meal, that whole bottle is gone. I switched to wheat germ oil, which I give one full teaspoon once a day. That has been going on for about 2 weeks. His coat is nice and clean but only shines in some areas, like the stifle, basically his whole under body is a bit shinny. He eats Blue Buffalo Wilderness, I brush him at least 4 (min) times a week and wash him every two weeks, he is almost all white, ok all white. He is in very good health according to the vet. 

I think I'm going to spray armor oil on him, lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SEO said:


> I have given him fish oil, one gel cap of 1000 mg with every meal, that whole bottle is gone. I switched to wheat germ oil, which I give one full teaspoon once a day. That has been going on for about 2 weeks. His coat is nice and clean but only shines in some areas, like the stifle, basically his whole under body is a bit shinny. He eats Blue Buffalo Wilderness, I brush him at least 4 (min) times a week and wash him every two weeks, he is almost all white, ok all white. He is in very good health according to the vet.
> 
> I think I'm going to spray armor oil on him, lol.


lmfao, they do make a shine spray you can buy at the pet store. It couldn't hurt to give him 2 fish oil capsules in his food. I hear great things about salmon oil, but i don't use it.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmfao, they do make a shine spray you can buy at the pet store. It couldn't hurt to give him 2 fish oil capsules in his food. I hear great things about salmon oil, but i don't use it.


I have heard good stuff to. I will stick with the germ oil for a while, someone in this forum that I trust told me about it. So, Ill give some time to see. I just loooooooovvve those very shiny dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Something else I do for my dogs is I wipe them down with a warm wash cloth everynight. So soap or anything. Just warm water.

We have alot of dirt in our backyard and its a good quick cleanup but even the shih tzus coat is shiny...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

for onyx to get a shiny coat i give him raw eggs and a table spoon of olive oil in his dry food.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Flax seed or Flax seed oil. One of the benefits of flaxseed oil for your dog is its affect on their coat. If your dog suffers from a dry or very dull coat, fatty acids help to improve the texture of his coat, making for fuller, shinier hair. I also supplement with Plain Organic Yogurt. It's great for their immune system and some people state that a dull coat could be the sign of a weak immune system. I hope this helps.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Something else I do for my dogs is I wipe them down with a warm wash cloth everynight. So soap or anything. Just warm water.
> 
> We have alot of dirt in our backyard and its a good quick cleanup but even the shih tzus coat is shiny...


I like that, thanks of the tip.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> for onyx to get a shiny coat i give him raw eggs and a table spoon of olive oil in his dry food.


I even tried that too. Exept the eggs. Since he eats a high proteing food, I didn't want to add protein by giving him eggs. I kinda hesitant to do that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You have not been on the wheat germ oil long enough give it a little time. If you want a glossy coat I have a few suggestions but remember you are always limited by genetics, for what ever reason you may just not get what you are looking for. You can go to the feed store (again!  ) and by show shine spray for horses, that is what i use for shows and it is cheaper than anything you can get at the pet store.
next is I give half a squirt of wheat germ oil, did you buy a gallon? if so buy a hand pump at the feed store for that gallon and give half a pump. you are not giving a whole lot right now. You can also give with the wheat germ flaxseed oil gel caps, try once a day for now but you can always go to 2x a day. Give it time it takes like 4 weeks before I start to see a real difference in the coat plus your not giving enough of the wheat germ oil.
Patience is the key when you change diet. People usually get impatient but it takes time to work on the system and tell if it is really helping or not.

Hopefully you will get there! my dark dogs shine so much they can blind you in the sun! lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

PK;

I got a little bottle, which is not that little, anyway, I can go this Friday and get the gallon, I don't have the pump. I know you posted it before but it just slipped my mind. Blue has been getting a full tablespoon as per the bottle but I'll give him 1/2 pump. 

Question

Would wheat germ make him fat? It has a high fat %.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never noticed a different in weight with my dogs when they are on it. Try the flaxseed too. That is what I would do if it was my dog. good luck


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

how often do u brush him? if you brush his coat often it spreads the oils through his coat.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

about every 3 or 4 days. More 4 than 3.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> PK;
> 
> I got a little bottle, which is not that little, anyway, I can go this Friday and get the gallon, I don't have the pump. I know you posted it before but it just slipped my mind. Blue has been getting a full tablespoon as per the bottle but I'll give him 1/2 pump.
> 
> ...


Dogs eat a lot more fat in their diets then what we're SUPPOSED to.. lol

I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

try olive oil makes mine shine good


----------

